# My puppy and water



## emmark (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello everyone. Were having great fun walking megan now she gets pots of comments and questions of what she is. She is coming on well with heel training no pulling as of yet fingers crossed. Were going to walk her today with my friends springer pup who loves water my question is should I let megan go in the water if she wants to she's 12 weeks old now. I do want her to enjoy a swim but don't know if it's too early for her. Thanks everyone


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

If she wants to go in, let her. If she is hesitant, don't try to force her in. Many dogs learn how to swim by watching other dogs, so having a good role model early is great.

At such an early age, you have to be careful of making her fearful or nervous near the water. If she seems nervous, call her away and redirect her. Don't pet her and say "awe, it's okay girl" if she's nervous because you'll reinforce the behavior.

Just let her do her thing, if she goes in, she goes in. If not, at least her first experience with water will be a positive thing.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with that_girl 100%. Let her take at her own pace, she'll go in as far as she's comfortable.

PS. Wear an old pair of shoes and jeans just in case you have to go in and get her. If she's trying to swim, and isn't afraid, gently cup your hand under her belly to keep her hind end up and let her dog paddle around safely. This means you get wet too. ,


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

The first time I introduced Kian into the water he did not like it too much. The water was a little choppy so that sort of scared him off. I literally picked him up and would dip his paws in bit by bit. To the point where he was standing in the lake. 
The next day we were playing with him and runnng around for a good hour and it was hot, I could see he was hot, so I walked him over again and he just walked in....within 5 minutes he was doing sprints back and forth and soon after he was swimming.
It really was a site to see.
Oh and once he was in the water, we couldn't get him out.... I think he spent a good 30 minutes in there.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Ziva is now 17 weeks old and a true beach girl. We live on Fort Myers Beach, Fla. and just have to walk down our street to step onto the beach and into the Gulf of Mexico. Ziva was introduced to the beach as soon as we brought her home at 8 weeks. She walked into the water and a wave rolled over her first time on the beach and she's never looked back!

We walk the beach each day and she loves it. She runs and jumps, splashes, runs head on into waves, jumps waves and loves to swim.
I have always let her decide when and if she wants to go in and I don't think we've had one beach walk that she hasn't ended up in the Gulf.

We also have a round kiddie pool on our deck and she loves playing in that also. She has toys she throws in and jumps in after as well as shells and a couple smooth round rocks she loves to carry around. She puts them in the pool, jumps on them with both from feet and then sticks that nose in to retrieve them.

Wade in the water and let her follow you. Don't go in far, just stand there and let her come to you if she feels like it.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

emmark said:


> Hello everyone. Were having great fun walking megan now she gets pots of comments and questions of what she is. She is coming on well with heel training no pulling as of yet fingers crossed. Were going to walk her today with my friends springer pup who loves water my question is should I let megan go in the water if she wants to she's 12 weeks old now. I do want her to enjoy a swim but don't know if it's too early for her. Thanks everyone


when people ask what kind of dog she is tell them she's a new super breed made by science ;D


----------

